# Security Clearance in NDC



## pak77

AoA,

I cleared test and interview for AM Electronics, SPS-8 in NDC in Dec 2010 and received security clearance form in March 2011. I sent them back after filling them and cleared my security. However, I haven't received any job offer letter yet, I inquired their HR department and they say my name is in waiting list and there is no vacancy now and they will call me if there is any vacancy. What should I do? Should I wait for this or not, Please help


----------



## Jango

Is your security cleared completely?

Who came for your security interview? ISI man?


----------



## pak77

Yes my security clearance is complete I confirmed it. ISI and IB men


----------



## F.O.X

You are not cleared , if you were you wouldn't be posting here. It is their polite way of telling , you did not get the job.


----------



## pak77

seedhe trha q nahi bta dty yh NDC waly ajib he mzak ha


----------



## F.O.X

They might need you in future in case of an emergency , that is the reason they dont outright Reject you.


----------



## Jango

How did you apply for the job if there is no vacancy???


----------



## pak77

I hope you are right FOX bhai



nuclearpak said:


> How did you apply for the job if there is no vacancy???



The job was advertised in a local newspaper. One of my classmates received the offer letter in July 2011 and two others in Jan 2012. All of them cleared the test and interview with me. I hope they call me in near future...


----------



## Jango

Well good luck then!


----------



## Peregrine

Aeronaut why have you deleted my post. How was that in violation of any rules? 
You probably have no idea about NDC, SPD and ISI selection procedures. What I said, i am going to say again and have webby's say on this. 
*NDC and SPD have a habit of wasting candidates time, they always prefer people who have relatives already serving there. Their tests and interviews are just a formality and ISI has joined the clan. I had given test for grade 17 post in ISI back in 2010 and now in august they have sent me a letter for an interview, when I have a way better job now. So do your self a favour and stop relying on these idiots and go for something fair as CSS*.


----------



## EagleEyes

Can be said without name calling. ^


----------



## F.O.X

Peregrine said:


> Aeronaut why have you deleted my post. How was that in violation of any rules?
> You probably have no idea about NDC, SPD and ISI selection procedures. What I said, i am going to say again and have webby's say on this.
> *NDC and SPD have a habit of wasting candidates time, they always prefer people who have relatives already serving there. Their tests and interviews are just a formality and ISI has joined the clan. I had given test for grade 17 post in ISI back in 2010 and now in august they have sent me a letter for an interview, when I have a way better job now. So do your self a favour and stop relying on these idiots and go for something fair as CSS*.



Aeronaut may not know about NDC or ISI , or IB , or MI , but i Do , the Background checks in ISI take Time , you are not the only Candidate , and they dont have that many free Agents to assign for every background check . 

in Intelligence it is not Identify your target & Eliminate it , it take patience , sometimes you have to sit in one place for Days , even months , doing nothing just staring in empty Space.

your post seems more like a personal Vendetta against ISI . so i will advice members to not take it seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

As FOX said, these institutions take their time. A company I know of had to get a security clearance for a tender for Army, and it took a whole lot of time. 

Although it is really frustrating.

And no relative stuff here. Sons of Maj-Gen and Lt. Gen don't get into army even after giving 3 tests and failing yet again in ISSB. Odd cases may happen.


----------



## pak77

Gentlemen please pray for me and thanks for every body who replied to my post...


----------



## Peregrine

F.O.X said:


> Aeronaut may not know about NDC or ISI , or IB , or MI , but i Do , the Background checks in ISI take Time , you are not the only Candidate , and they dont have that many free Agents to assign for every background check .
> 
> in Intelligence it is not Identify your target & Eliminate it , it take patience , sometimes you have to sit in one place for Days , even months , doing nothing just staring in empty Space.
> 
> your post seems more like a personal Vendetta against ISI . so i will advice members to not take it seriously.



Like I said it took them 2 years to declare result of written tests only, security clearence takes place after that. There was no grudge mentioned in my post against ISI, if you feel that way then I cant help it. I also have an experience with SPD, so I know what I am talking about. When a person fails a security test he is informed directly as it happened to one of my friends, so kindly don't act like a final authority on the subject and let people decide themselves.


----------



## F.O.X

Peregrine said:


> Like I said it took them 2 years to declare result of written tests only, security clearence takes place after that. There was no grudge mentioned in my post against ISI, if you feel that way then I cant help it. I also have an experience with SPD, so I know what I am talking about. When a person fails a security test he is informed directly as it happened to one of my friends, so kindly don't act like a final authority on the subject and let people decide themselves.



Exactly , DON'T ACT LIKE A FINAL AUTHORITY , and let people decide for themselves.


----------



## Peregrine

F.O.X said:


> Exactly , DON'T ACT LIKE A FINAL AUTHORITY , and let people decide for themselves.


So quit contradicting me and stop telling people to whom they should listen to or not.


----------



## F.O.X

Peregrine said:


> So quit contradicting me and stop telling people to whom they should listen to or not.



If i think you are Wrong , i will Contradict you , since i know you are Wrong , i will tell people to not listen to you , you on the other hand are free to express your opinion , and at the end people will listen to the person who is more logical.


----------



## pak77

oye Khuda k bando mt laro. moderaters can you please delete this post?


----------



## F.O.X

Thread Closed , on Request of Thread Starter.


----------

